# Guitar Storage: In or out of case?



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm sure this has been discussed before but I'm curious about how people store their guitars, especially during the dry winter months. In or out of the case?

I have a room that I use a humidifier in the winter (dehumidify in summer) but still tend to keep acoustics in the case with a humidifier.

The reason I ask is that a very well respected luthier recently told me to never keep a guitar in its case, especially a new guitar. He says that the adhesives used in case construction can do a number on the guitar.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Really? Did he describe why that would happen? I've been working at a music store for 10 years and that's a first for me. Basic rule of thumb is humidifier in the case so the guitar gets maximum benefit from the moisture. In our climate, it's essential.



ampaholic said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed before but I'm curious about how people store their guitars, especially during the dry winter months. In or out of the case?
> 
> I have a room that I use a humidifier in the winter (dehumidify in summer) but still tend to keep acoustics in the case with a humidifier.
> 
> The reason I ask is that a very well respected luthier recently told me to never keep a guitar in its case, especially a new guitar. He says that the adhesives used in case construction can do a number on the guitar.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I keep all my guitars in their cases which reduces set ups and adjustments. I left a really good electric guitar out in the 90's and the climate did a number on it! Since then, in case all the time


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I store my guitars in their cases. Also prevents fading if you have a guitar with a colored finish. And in Vancouver I don't need a humidifier...I think I'll need an ark before a humidifier..lol


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah, I'm in Vancouver as well so i don't need to worry about the humidity.
I keep them out because they are so purdy.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes, lots of 50 year old guitars that have been in their cases most of their lives. Can't see that it would hurt as long as humidity isn't an issue.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Most are out , there are a few ( the most expensive ones ) that stay put away in cases , because of that , those guitars do not get played as much. The ones that are out are convenient to reach for . I use a humidifier , there is a couple of hygrometers to keep an eye on the humidity.
Having a bunch of house plants helps with air quality / humidity level s


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I keep mine in carbonite until I'm ready to Han Solo.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Mine are all out of cases on stands and I have been keeping them out on stands since the '80s.

Acoustics are in a room with a humidifier in the winter. I don't know if I believe the thing about the adhesives, I just like the guitars to be accessible.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I keep all of mine out of the case - just lazy, really.

Though from the lingering odour from the last couple of cases I've bought, I can believe that the vapours from the adhesives might do harm.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

ampaholic said:


> Yes, lots of 50 year old guitars that have been in their cases most of their lives. Can't see that it would hurt as long as humidity isn't an issue.


I'm an "in the case" dude too, but just to play Devils Advocate, 
The glues that were used 50 years ago were pretty benigne... Not the weird concoctions of solvents, surfactants and accellerants that we see today. That could be why the 50 year old guitars are OK.

Another thought, If a guitar is stored in a new case with wicked glues but the guitar is taken out of the case and played daily, the air in the case would be exchanged each day too.

And finally, my son left his black viola case in the bright summer sun with his viola inside. When he opened the case, he found the glue holding the neck had softened and the neck pulled away from the body. 
Score: Climate change 1, Viola 0.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I keep mine in their cases when they're not being played or about to be played.
It doesn't keep me from playing them.
Taking the guitar (or bass) out of the case is part of the experience.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Personally, I keep any guitars that might be finicky to environmental changes in the case. My Strats, which seem indestructible, I leave out of the case, within reach. For me, having to take a guitar out of the case, makes picking it up frequently when the urge grabs me more effort than it's worth sometimes.


----------



## esau (Sep 8, 2014)

I currently have 11 guitars which three are kept out of their cases and the other 8 are in cases . I rotate them every couple of weeks or so . Some , as in my Fav's to play may stay out longer . I monitor the humidity level in the areas where I keep them which is currently 47% RH at 20 degrees C. 
Should my home become to dry I'll add a humidifier inside the cases and humidify the areas where the 3 guitars are on stands. I also tune down a half step when I put my guitars away to relieve tension on the neck.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I once had a guitar fall off a stand and cost $500 to fix, expensive lesson to learn. Since then the rule is unless the guitar is in my hands it's in the case. I thought it would make me play less because I'm lazy but as someone else said opening the case quickly became "part of the experience" and I don't play any less than I did before. I also have small children so it'd be a bit careless to leave a Les Paul standard on a stand for them to come by and knock over


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

My stand only holds 5 so the rest stay in the case . I like to see them. I like to keep one of each style around. Start, Tele, Lp , Sg, Semi Hollow.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Is it easier to control the humidity in a case or in a whole room?

- - - Updated - - -



surlybastard said:


> I also have small children so it'd be a bit careless to leave a Les Paul standard on a stand for them to come by and knock over


Probably they "discover" the guitar and try to play it when they've just had a jam sandwich and their hands are sticky, or when they have an icecream cone in their hand.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

skilsaw said:


> Is it easier to control the humidity in a case or in a whole room?


I'm not sure if you could control the humidity in the case. I know that my old Jarrell guitar came in a waterproof case with built-in hygrometer. That was pretty nice, but all I could do was humidify with what the stores offered.

I prefer to humidify the whole home, since a 40%-50% humidity is good for the health as well as your guitars.


----------

